# HOW TO CARE FOR BABY SPINY ORB WEAVER?



## Wildlife98 (Oct 16, 2017)

Just generally wondering how to keep a baby spiny back orb weaver.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Oct 16, 2017)

If you found it outside I’d say just let it go on your porch (assuming its a native species).  Even though they are small they make very large webs and need the room to do it.  The ones in my yard will remake their web over and over in the same place.  Enjoy them, they are a blast to watch and look freakin cool.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Oct 16, 2017)

Here is one from my yard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Oct 17, 2017)

baby orb weavers are tough.  when they're really tiny slings, you can use bee pollen to sustain them through the first couple of molts, they ingest the pollen while recycling silk

Reactions: Informative 2 | Love 1


----------



## Andee (Oct 17, 2017)

I actually find orbweavers to be easy compared to some other species I have kept. But they have very specific requirements compared to most species. No substrate. They need ventilation but much less than is expected because they do better with high humidity and as long as you open your container daily you won't have an issue. Get Hydei fruit flies or megalonstar. They will both be the only food an orbweaver tha size of spiny will need through out it's life. Mist one day after all moisture has left the enclosure and only lightly, otherwise you can injure the webbing. Most species of orbweavers do best with square enclosures and do need larger than you'd expect. But not as big as people make them out to be. For orbweavers I got for the size as the girth of the container has to be 3 times the length of the legs of the spider spread completely. Provide a small amount of plastic plants, having real ones aren't worth the web destruction with this ground for care for the plants as well. They should have the top half of the enclosure pretty much bare to spin webbing for. I feed my orbweavers at least 3 fruit flies every other day when they hit juvenile age, until then it's every day.


----------

